# Some shots of Marine Inhabitants…



## AQUASAUR

I haven't got still my own Marine tank and enough time to get serious with this, 
but I like to be a guest in friends of mine and do some shots about&#8230;








Let me begin with this Lionfish series:


----------



## evercl92

amazing


----------



## AQUASAUR

Continuing with this next popular *"Copperbanded Butterflyfish":*


----------



## trenac

Very nice


----------



## AQUASAUR

And 5 close up of salt-water inhabitants (taken in public aquariums):

*Horn Shark*








*
Orectolobus Japonicus*








*
Variola Louti*









*White Spotted Grouper*









*Cromileptes Altivelis*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, what will you say about these three "Warrior" close ups:

*Alectis Indicus*









*Naso Vlamingi*








*
Chaetodermis Pencilligerus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are two present shots, for compares, of the young Pantera (Cromileptes Altivelis):
The adult one is 3 pics above.


----------



## net

cool shots


----------



## ed seeley

Awesome shots again Aquasaur. I need to get a better camera....

(Oh and some talent at taking photos!!!!)


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you both!

Here is a photo series from last weekend, had being guest to friend of mine,who has a nice marine tank.
The pics are little bit noisy, but interesting, though:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are a few other Strange Creatures from those tank, which was hiding all the time
or whiz past at the moment in front&#8230;


----------



## trenac

Awesome pics :clap2:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

Her is another secretive handsome Guy and his Girlfriend:


----------



## Six

That vlamingi pic is fantastic! Great work! If you haven't tried already, I bet you could get some awesome insect photos outside! Here's one my bf took on our lotus leaf last year:


----------



## sandyyu

look scared..
but cool......


----------



## AQUASAUR

One interesting shot, that I had find in my archives tonight:

*Amphiprion Clarkii*


----------



## Raul-7

As usual, top notch! I'm especially fond of the Mandarin goby, the coloration and markings on them are out of this world. 

Not sure if you mentioned this before, but do you do this professionally as well?


----------



## AQUASAUR

No, mate, that Hobby/Aquatic-photography/ is just for my pleasure...
I'm not a "Professioal" Photographer at all 

So, let me remind you my old Lionfish series and make a compares with the new one, which I shoot lately&#8230;








Glad to hear your opinion - which one you like more&#8230;?
And about the framing&#8230;do the last two type of my new frame is more suitable&#8230;!?














































The New series:


----------



## xspy

wow. Awsome pics!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mate!

So, here is a coupe of shots of some other popular Marine Fellow too&#8230;

*Amphiprion Rubrocinctus *


----------



## neilfishguy

Wow! You should submit these to the Drs Foster and Smith photo thing, I bet you could get a lot of money!


----------



## AQUASAUR

neilfishguy said:


> Wow! You should submit these to the Drs Foster and Smith photo thing, I bet you could get a lot of money!


Thanks! Who/what is *"the Drs Foster and Smith photo thing"*...!? 

So, here is a colse up of those strange Clown's Mug...


----------



## jazzlvr123

beautiful shots!!!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

And here is one more Clown specimen - *Amphiprion Ocellaris*


----------



## GobyMaster

Woah, those are some amazing photos!

Drs. Foster and Smith is a pet supply site (www.drsfostersmith.com), but I'm not sure what he means by the photo thing


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, about the variety of the upper one Clown&#8230;
A mate from PFK told me that it's *"Elusive and rare Brown common clown"*
I'm curious to know any other opinion about&#8230;?








And here is the typical *Amphiprion Ocellaris*, though&#8230;


----------



## CraigL83

the puiblic aquarium shots are impressive! did you have a tripod?


----------



## rich311k

Incredible shots!


----------



## ghengis

Aquasaur, I just found these pictures of your work. You really have some beautiful fish. I looked at your other pictures on "aquariumlife" also. You are an amazing photographer, with some real talent.

My favourite fish is the Lionfish. One day I would like to have one of those. Beautiful fish, all of them. I am very jealous of your collection!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!
So, here is another one of the Clown Family&#8230;
The shots were taken in public aquarium in Prague.

*Amphiprion ephippium(Saddle anemonefish)*


----------



## freshyleif

nice pictures, those are some beautiful fish.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more Clown shot and one of the very interesting Creature...:idea:

*Amphiprion Ocellaris*









*Diadema setosum*


----------



## AQUASAUR

...and one more strange creature:

*Cypraea tigris*


----------



## Cichlids&Baseball

wow, great pics


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!

Let see what you'll say then about that one:


----------



## ChrisGray

the photography is amazing what kind of camera?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks! I'm shooting with Canon 350D.

So,no any comment&#8230;!?
Obviously not much people like to see a creatures like this one in their marine tanks&#8230;&#8230;








Yeah, it supposes to be a Sea apple&#8230;a kind of Sea cucumber, though...

*PSEUDOCOLOCHIRUS SPP.*


----------



## AQUASAUR

One more of these strange creatures...

*Colochirus crassus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Sorry for the bad focus of the 1-st picture&#8230;(I had no chance to make it again) but just want to notice that unique "Alien" upper surface of These Creatures:

*PROTOREASTER SP. - Sea Star*









Here is how They look agglutinating to the tank glass&#8230;









And a close up shot:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hello, again! Here is couple of shots of the one interesting marine inhabitant, called:

*Rhinecanthus aculeatus -Trigger Picasso *


----------



## AQUASAUR

As some marine specialist from other forum had correct me - 
On first photo is Rhinecanthus verrucosus- Blackpatch Triggerfish.

On second photo is Rhinecanthus aculeatus -Trigger Picasso
Here are some detailed fragments of these two Triggerfish specimens:

*Rhinecanthus verrucosus- Blackpatch Triggerfish*


















*Rhinecanthus aculeatus -Trigger Picasso*


----------



## AQUASAUR

*So, ones more of the Triggers specimens...Guess Whose is that Monster Mug?*


----------



## AQUADWELLER

Beautiful photos! I guess you get a lot of practice in. What type of camera gear do you use?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you! My camera is CANON 350D.
The most of my shots I made with EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro lens
+ Two External Flashes - Canon Speedlite 580EX situated over the tank, 
wires connected with the camera in "master" mod 
and Speedlite 430EX like straight "fill" flash (slave mod)&#8230;

Here are some more shots of that Fellow:
*Redtoothed triggerfish(Niger trigger;Odonus niger)*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more interesting and pretty Mug:
*Pomacanthus xanthometopon - Yellowfaced Angelfish*


----------



## AQUASAUR

And two more beautiful mugs:

*Acanthurus sohal - Sohal surgeonfish*









*Acanthurus lineatus - Lined surgeonfish*


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

really cool


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more interesting digging Goby - *Valenciennea puellaris - Maiden goby*


----------



## cam191919

incredible shots


----------



## AQUASAUR

As I had take the photos of that Fellow in a ungainly quarantine tank...I have to darkening the background...
But hope, his charm is enough impressive still...

*Clown TriggerFish*


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with this hiding Fellow:

Mandarin Fish - Synchiropus picturatus


----------



## tinman84

Wow is all i can say


----------



## tinman84

amazing shots


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update:

Amphiprion Clarkii









Red Anemonefish


----------



## Shrimplett

Great marine shots!!!


----------

